# Decided to draw a Betta



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to draw free bettas for this forum but it just took too much of my time when I needed to focus on school and work. I found some time to draw this betta. This betta is not based off anyone's betta just a generic veil tail.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

that is so epic! love it


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you, I always seem to make the dorsal and the eye a little off. I will get it someday.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

What soft where do u do this on? It looks amazing!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 that came with a Bamboo™ tablet.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow it almost looks 3D..love it !!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

just make a eyes a bit bigger and it will be perfect


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I had the eye bigger but then I erased it and moved it, and it managed to get smaller and I didn't try to fix it. I just need to trust my gut, I keep altering things thinking they're wrong only for them to be right in the end.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it happens to all of us XD it helps to take a break and then come back to it.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I drew another. I like it better but I still messed up the eye.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

wow!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You really have a talent! I like the idea of a tablet for drawing since I'm bad at drawing with a mouse (with the exception of cartoons) but don't know how I'd find one....


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I got mine for Christmas a few years back. The bamboo™ tablet is a good starter tablet because it doesn't come with bells and whistles but it does its job well. I'm sure you can find one on their main site www.wacom.com or find one on amazon.


----------



## littlebetalover (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice, the orange one looks like my red/orange fish Moe.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Not a drawing but a painting that I made up for my fiance's sister's birthday present.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow!! I love the painting! You have true talent!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I just realized that I forgot to paint a dorsal fin... I always forget something. Good thing it doesn't look wrong though.


----------

